# New recording for orchestra: "The Lost Child"



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi!
I finished recording my orchestra piece "The Lost Child", You can hear the music here:

The Lost Child

Here it is on my website:
http://www.andrevanharen.com/newmusic.htm

André


----------

